# fish swimming in vertcal position



## Vince (Dec 10, 2010)

What is cause of fish swimming in vertical position rather than horozontal ?????
I did water change added stress coat but did not help.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Could be swim bladder issues. Could you get a pic/ video of the fish in question? Whats the water params and fish in question, stocking of tank, water change schedule ect ect.


----------



## Vince (Dec 10, 2010)

Thank you think it died, could not see it todat. Thank you.


----------

